# Strana lentezza riguardo alle partizioni vfat

## Cazzantonio

Scusate se posto una richiesta di aiuto così generica ma davvero non so raccapezzarmi.

Vi descrivo il fatto per quanto mi è dato osservare.

Ultimamente le partizioni vfat sono diventate molto lente, sia in fase di scrittura, sia in fase di accesso generico.

Addirittura "df" si pianta per qualche secondo quando arriva ad una partizione vfat...

Thunar-volman ci mette una vita a montare le chiavette usb (anche trenta secondi o più) e non so se questo sia normale (solo recentemente mi sono convertito all'automount e eye-candy vari). Mount da terminale è veloce come al solito.

In realtà pare che si pianti proprio thunar (il file manager) quando viene automaticamente aperto per leggere la chiavetta.

Anche df, mentre thunar è piantato, si pianta del tutto.

Se sulla chiavetta faccio un fs ext3 viene aperta all'istante.

dmesg non da nessuna informazione. Anche i log sono stati spulciati del tutto senza ricavare niente di anomalo (fidatevi... non li posto perché è assolutamente inutile).

Qualcuno sa indirizzarmi verso una possibile causa?

Ultimamente sono passato ai nuovi driver pata del kernel (Device drivers --> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers ) e a utf-8... potrebbe essere legato a ciò? Ho provato a montare le partizioni vfat con codepage e iocharset standard ma non è servito.

Uso tutto all'ultima versione stabile x86.

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sembra che una volta avevo un fastidio del genere. Mi pare di ricordare che era colpa del fstab e del automount di kde. Ho risolto cancellando la regola dall' fstab e lasciando al demone di kde la piena liberta di gestire il dispositivo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ultimamente sono passato ai nuovi driver pata del kernel (Device drivers --> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers ) e a utf-8... potrebbe essere legato a ciò? Ho provato a montare le partizioni vfat con codepage e iocharset standard ma non è servito.

 

Hai provato anche a ritornare sui vecchi pata?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho voci nel fstab relative alle memorie usb (quella relativa alla partizione vfat del disco si però...).

Non ho provato ancora a tornare ai vecchi drivers ma proverò... mi sembra strano che dipenda da quello ma è una delle poche cose che ho cambiato (di cui mi ricordi  :Smile:  )

----------

## dark_knight

Ho un problema simile...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ultimamente le partizioni vfat sono diventate molto lente, sia in fase di scrittura, sia in fase di accesso generico.[...]

 

Ho lo stesso problema: ho un hard disk esterno, con due partizioni, da ~100 Gb l'una: vfat ed ext3. Quando lo collego al computer (ho impostato l'automounter), si aprono due finestre di Nautilus (uso Gnome) per visualizzare il contenuto delle due partizioni: a quel punto Nautilus freeza per ~20 secondi (tutte le finestre attive, non solo quelle aperte in automatico). Sono sicuro che il problema dipenda dalla vfat perché, se monto manualmente le due partizioni, una alla volta, e tento di sfogliarne il contenuto (o di lanciare df), il file manager (o il processo df) freezano per la stessa quantità di tempo solo con la vfat, mentre con la ext3 tutto ok. Nel caso non fosse chiaro, il comando mount ritorna, invece, immediatamente.

Il problema non si verifica con partizioni vfat <=2Gb (ho testato con varie chiavette e tutto funziona senza problemi).

La partizione vfat del disco rigido IDE (~12 Gb), invece, se montata, dà un problema simile, ma le attese si limitano a 4-5 secondi.

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg non da nessuna informazione. Anche i log sono stati spulciati del tutto senza ricavare niente di anomalo (fidatevi... non li posto perché è assolutamente inutile).

 

Anch'io, dei log assolutamente puliti...

 *Quote:*   

> Ultimamente sono passato ai nuovi driver pata del kernel (Device drivers --> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers )

 

Io, invece, non uso quei driver ...

 *Quote:*   

> e a utf-8

 

Ma uso utf-8 da tempo...

 *Quote:*   

> Uso tutto all'ultima versione stabile x86.

 

sistema x86, con il 10-15% dei pacchetti in ~x86

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ...

 

Non ho capito se il problema è sulle partizioni fat o sulle partizioni fat degli stick usb. Potresti essere più preciso?

nel secondo caso hai verificato BLK_DEV_UB, USB_ISP???, USB_SUSPEND et similia?

Mettiamo che hai FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850 ed IOCHARSET=iso8859-15 (credo sia normale), hai anche NLS_CODEPAGE, _850 e NLS_ISO8859-1/15 impostati a y?

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> Ma uso utf-8 da tempo...

 

FAT non lavora in utf8 per questioni di compatibilità.

----------

## dark_knight

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mettiamo che hai FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850 ed IOCHARSET=iso8859-15 (credo sia normale), hai anche NLS_CODEPAGE, _850 e NLS_ISO8859-1/15 impostati a y?

 

Personalmente avevo delle impostazioni non coerenti: FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE era sul valore dell'America del Nord e non avevo incluso NLS_ISO8859_15 (l'avevo totalmente mancato)... Sto ricompilando il kernel proprio ora...

 *Quote:*   

> FAT non lavora in utf8 per questioni di compatibilità.

 

Credevo il contrario, ma adesso (informandomi) suppongo tu abbia ragione

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che se hai intenzione di scambiare il drive con dei windozz <2000 devi usare 8859-1 e non la 15.

In realtà puoi anche impostare utf8 ma potresti avere seri problemi (nomi dei file in ???????.???) e funzionerebbe solo con linux.

Qello che devi evitare è di definire un charset ed averlo come modulo (nel dubbio io ho messo tutti i charset nordamericani ed europei builtin)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho provato con tutti i charset e i codepage (sia da kernel che specificandoli in fstab) ma la storia della lentezza permaneva...

Fino alla prossima settimana non ho tempo per sperimentare ma cercherò di capire meglio.

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che il mio suggerimento era solo di evitare di avere dei codepage in modulo richiamati per default dal filesystem perchè ti ritrovi a dover attendere i tempi dell'auto loader del kernel per attivare il filesystem e perchè possono finire in swap.

----------

## Tigerwalk

stesso problema, ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo charset e codepage di cui sopra, permane la lentezza nell'apertura di partizioni FAT32......Mah!!!!

----------

## Tigerwalk

Scusate se uppo,

Nessuno che ha lo stesso problema oppure che possa supporre da cosa dipende  :Question: 

Grassie!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Un up tragico  e sconfortato.

Adesso non mi monta più decentemente le partizioni vfat su media removibili e mi stampa nei log tonnellate di:

```
FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb2)

    fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF

    File system has been set read-only

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb2)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x6e676c74)
```

Le partizioni vfat vengono montate sono in read-only e non so che fargli. Anche se le monto a mano la cosa non cambia.

Non è un problema di usb ne di hardware visto che se creo delle partizioni ext3 sugli stessi device quelle me le apre normalmente...

Non so più che fare... ho installato ubuntu sullo stesso pc e lì funziona... dove accidenti vado a guardare??

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non so più che fare... ho installato ubuntu sullo stesso pc e lì funziona... dove accidenti vado a guardare??

 

Riesci ad avere la configurazione del kernel di Ubuntu? Perché io partirei da li... compilando eventualmente anche il kernel ubuntu source sulla gentoo.

----------

## CarloJekko

hai provato a montare tipo così?

mount -o async /dev/sda1 /media/disk

----------

## Cazzantonio

potrebbero essere le porte usb che stanno morendo... è l'unica soluzione... adesso non funziona bene nemmeno sotto ubuntu!

@randomaze:

Il fatto è che su un'altra gentoo con un kernel sostanzialmente identico (pc molto simili a parte differenze hardware inifluenti) non mi da questo problema... ho provato a vedere se avevo sbagliato qualcosa a compilare il kernel, magari qualcosa che si era perso in un make oldconfig qualche kernel addietro, ma non ho trovato niente.

----------

